# How would you support pipe in existing joist space?



## broox (Nov 30, 2010)

I use band iron or hanging strap. Thin metal strapping with holes every 1/2 inch. You can go from one joist to another to make like a saddle to hold the pipe up.


----------



## wease (Dec 5, 2006)

Is that code ok? I wonder about the metal strap cutting away at the pipe? Do you need to attach the pipe to the strap or can it just rest on there?

Thanks.


----------



## broox (Nov 30, 2010)

it can just rest there


----------



## wease (Dec 5, 2006)

Thanks. You wouldn't happen to know how a tub/shower combo drain should attache to the joists. Do I need some kind of solid attachment method?


----------



## broox (Nov 30, 2010)

the tub and shower drain attaches pretty solidly to the tub and shower, so I do not worry about putting a hanger on the p-trap, I just put one close on the pipe leaving the trap.


----------



## the_man (Aug 14, 2010)

are you talking about drainage pipe or water pipe? you can hang abs/pvc with p tape (2 hole strap) but you don't want to do it with pex or copper tubing. for water lines you want to get the appropriate pre made hanger


----------



## Homerepairguy (Aug 1, 2010)

the_man said:


> are you talking about drainage pipe or water pipe? you can hang abs/pvc with p tape (2 hole strap) but you don't want to do it with pex or copper tubing. for water lines you want to get the appropriate pre made hanger


+1
Definitely use appropriate hanger for pex or copper water lines. Either can deteriorate if hanger/supports are made out of an incompatible material.


----------



## wease (Dec 5, 2006)

ABS 3" pipe. What's p tape?


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

wease said:


> ABS 3" pipe. What's p tape?


any box store should have it


----------



## broox (Nov 30, 2010)

TheEplumber said:


> any box store should have it


 
I asked at Mailboxes etc. and they did not have any :jester:

I am sorry, I just could not help myself.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

broox said:


> I asked at Mailboxes etc. and they did not have any :jester:
> 
> I am sorry, I just could not help myself.


You should have picked up some strapping tape though. It's good stuff:whistling2:


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

TheEplumber said:


> any box store should have it


if youre hanging plastic pipe use the plastic plumbers strap,metal will cut into plastic pipe. :thumbsup:


----------



## wease (Dec 5, 2006)

plummen said:


> if youre hanging plastic pipe use the plastic plumbers strap,metal will cut into plastic pipe. :thumbsup:


That's exactly what I mentioned above. Do they sell plastic at the box stores?


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

broox said:


> I use band iron or hanging strap. Thin metal strapping with holes every 1/2 inch. You can go from one joist to another to make like a saddle to hold the pipe up.


A saddle should be V shaped. A straight (horizontal) saddle is more apt to spoil the down pitch of the drain pipe if it loosens and sags. And it takes less vibration to loosen up a straight saddle compared with a V saddle.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

wease said:


> That's exactly what I mentioned above. Do they sell plastic at the box stores?


The tape I referenced is used on ABS and PVC drainage pipe. It will *not* cut the pipe and IMO, its easier to use.


----------



## wease (Dec 5, 2006)

TheEplumber said:


> The tape I referenced is used on ABS and PVC drainage pipe. It will *not* cut the pipe and IMO, its easier to use.


I am using ABS.


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

TheEplumber said:


> The tape I referenced is used on ABS and PVC drainage pipe. It will *not* cut the pipe and IMO, its easier to use.


looked metal to me,inspectors tag any kind of metal supporting plastic around here


----------



## wease (Dec 5, 2006)

Just back from the hardware store. Bought the plastic Oatey stuff. Looks good and easy to use.


----------

